

The Launch Page  - launchy

This might be a very naive question, but I was wondering if there are any neat-looking launch page templates that you guys use or know of to gather users' email addresses while your product is in development, so that you can later notify them when your product is ready for launch.<p>Any pointers?
======
mogston
Yes, try <http://pagedo.com> \- there is a 'coming soon' template that has
form etc to capture personal details

